

Are You Happy? Flowchart - I'm printing this out [JPG] - DarrenMills
http://www.typcut.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/08/Areyouhappy_a2_web_1024-600x848.jpg

======
apowell
I think "Change Something" should point back to "Are you happy?" - this is an
iterative process.

~~~
DarrenMills
Agreed. Maybe I'll get my Photoshop on.

------
human_v2
True happiness is akin to achieving enlightenment. It takes years to even
realize what happiness actually means, and I guess it's something different
for every person. Then you have to care enough to pursue your definition of
happiness, which includes overcoming a lot of fears.

The flow chart is pretty spot on though. I think it's sort of implied that
'change something' starts the cycle over again.

